# Holy Crap!!! Rock of Love???



## StereoXGirl (Jul 17, 2007)

I just realized that I know "*Brandi C.*" from VH1's Rock of Love! I wasn't going to watch this, but now I might! lol.

We went to the same middle school and high school and graduated together. We weren't in the same cliques or anything, but it was a really small school in a small township (I used to joke with my friends that there were more cows there than people). That's just so funny that I know her!

Brandi then:







Brandi now:






LOL!


----------



## Lia (Jul 17, 2007)

She was cuter


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

lol, that's funny. I watched that show and she is something else!! She was very airy! Funny show though! I liked watching it and making fun of all the stupid girls.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 17, 2007)

I've never watched it, but I'm going to now.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 17, 2007)

OMG she is a trip on that show!!!!!


----------



## justdragmedown (Jul 17, 2007)

never seen it Ill have to check it now. What time is it on


----------



## bluebird26 (Jul 17, 2007)

I watched it last night and holy crap!!! lol


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 17, 2007)

Its a small world after all! lol


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh i didn't even know it was on now. I'll have to watch it. That's crazy!! lol


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 17, 2007)

lol!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh it's on right now!! lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh it's on right now!! lol Yep! I'm watching the rerun of the first episode right now! lol.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

The season looks like it will be very funny. At the end of the first episode they go through the whole season and those girls beat the sh!t out of each other!! It looks like its going to be very funny to laugh at!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yep! I'm watching the rerun of the first episode right now! lol. Me too


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 17, 2007)

Too funny. I haven't seen this show at all actually... my cable in my room has been down a few days so I guess I've missed it


----------



## Kathy (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow!! She looks so fake now. Is that the show with the guy from Poison or whatever trying to hook up? Bret Michaels?


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!! She looks so fake now. Is that the show with the guy from Poison or whatever trying to hook up? Bret Michaels? Yep, Bret Michaels from Poison... you got it! lol


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 17, 2007)

wow...is the show interesting? I meant to watch it but i passed out before I could.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow...is the show interesting? I meant to watch it but i passed out before I could. Yes, it was pretty entertaining. The whole season looks like it will be fun to watch. The girls get into a lot of pushing and fighting bouts! lol My boyfriend and I just watched the show laughing at all the stupid skanks.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I see she has purchased some boobies since high school!



Yep! She said in the episode that I was watching that her parents gave them to her as a birthday present for her birthday last year. lol!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow...is the show interesting? I meant to watch it but i passed out before I could. It's definitely entertaining! lol!


----------



## Manda (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, lol that's cool, I'll have to check out the show, you guys made me want to watch it lol.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 17, 2007)

Thats funny!! What a small world....i had my own "small world" occurance today.

btw....i said i wasnt gonna watch this show but i think i'm gonna. I watched the first show as a rerun and now i've gotta see it through...lol


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 17, 2007)

Is That The Show With Brett Michaels From Poison? What Day Does It Come On I Wanna Check It Out!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *debbiedeb77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is That The Show With Brett Michaels From Poison? What Day Does It Come On I Wanna Check It Out! Sundays at 9 on VH1... There has only been one episode so far. It was 90min long. So this Sunday (July 22) will be the 2nd show.

Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thats funny!! What a small world....i had my own "small world" occurance today.
btw....i said i wasnt gonna watch this show but i think i'm gonna. I watched the first show as a rerun and now i've gotta see it through...lol

I know, I didn't have any interest into watching it... My boyfriend put it on and I kind of smirked because I didn't feel like watching it and I was completely entertained the whole time. I definitely will be watching the whole season.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow. How sad. Haha.

I wouldn't want her representing my hometown to be honest.

But she makes for entertainment, I suppose


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh wow..she has changed heaps...so...footballers wifeish now lol


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 18, 2007)

oh wow that's funny


----------



## Bexy (Jul 18, 2007)

That must have been crazy to realist that you knew her.

That show is funny, it is one of those train wreck shows. YOu know you should not watch but you can not take your eyes off of it.





Does anyone else think the chick with the pink hair is adorable? I think she had a unique style.


----------



## farris2 (Jul 18, 2007)

I watched and I was very entertained...it was too funny! How about that girl that got so hammered after she was let back in the house? I forgot her name!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 18, 2007)

That's crazy!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That must have been crazy to realist that you knew her. 
That show is funny, it is one of those train wreck shows. YOu know you should not watch but you can not take your eyes off of it.





Does anyone else think the chick with the pink hair is adorable? I think she had a unique style.

Yeah I love her! She's adorable and has a rockin body.


----------



## pla4u (Jul 18, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 18, 2007)

Bret Michaels is "lookin for love".. in all the wrong places. I can't believe the chicks that were on the show! The producers purposely chose strippers and half brain dead girls to fall in love with Bret. Ughhh.. it was so damned funny!!! The craziest of them all, Tiffany, is a nurse!! Weird! I love the show! Apparently there's going to be tons of physical fighting and drunkeness. I can't wait!!!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 23, 2007)

Did anyone watch it last night? It was a funny episode. I was glad to see Tiffany leave... she is a real mess. I feel bad for her! LOL And Poor Brandi C...lol. Where in the world do you learn to be that dumb?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did anyone watch it last night? It was a funny episode. I was glad to see Tiffany leave... she is a real mess. I feel bad for her! LOL And Poor Brandi C...lol. Where in the world do you learn to be that dumb? Yeah, Tiffany is a total wreck!!! She was quite entertaining, though! Don't threaten ME with a good time!!!! lol!
And as far as where you learn to be as dumb as Brandi C...Land O' Lakes, Florida is where!!! lol! I felt so bad for her when the girl made fun of her scars from her car accident, though! So cruel! But it was hilarious when she was describing it to Brett! LOL!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jul 23, 2007)

I think it's so crazy. How cool is it that you know one of the girls. Talk about a before and after!!!!


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG! Last night was crazy. I was kinda pissed about that "meth scratched face" comment towards Brandi, but she totally used that to make herself gain points with Brett. I am rooting for the cowgirl.. I love her! Brett seems to like her too. I don't care if she has a man-face.. I think she's sweet!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, Tiffany is a total wreck!!! She was quite entertaining, though! Don't threaten ME with a good time!!!! lol!
And as far as where you learn to be as dumb as Brandi C...Land O' Lakes, Florida is where!!! lol! I felt so bad for her when the girl made fun of her scars from her car accident, though! So cruel! But it was hilarious when she was describing it to Brett! LOL!

Yes, that was very mean of that girl... No one should be that mean and point out something like that. It's just wrong. But it was funny when she said she had "circus boobs"... That was hilarious.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 27, 2007)

ANNNDDDD!! It seems she is a porn star :S

Crack Rock Of Love's Brandi Is A Pornstar! | Dlisted


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ANNNDDDD!! It seems she is a porn star :S
Crack Rock Of Love's Brandi Is A Pornstar! | Dlisted

Yeah, I posted an article from TMZ about it the other day, but it disappeared during the whole database corruption.
TMZ told Brett Michaels and he was all "Where was I?" lol!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I posted an article from TMZ about it the other day, but it disappeared during the whole database corruption.
TMZ told Brett Michaels and he was all "Where was I?" lol!

i figured he would say something like that


----------



## farris2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I posted an article from TMZ about it the other day, but it disappeared during the whole database corruption.
TMZ told Brett Michaels and he was all "Where was I?" lol!

I guess that is what happened to my reply.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 31, 2007)

Boy, Brandi C sure is making a great name of herself these days!! LOL


----------



## farris2 (Aug 2, 2007)

OMG! Did anyone see the trailer for her "movie" ??


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 2, 2007)

She is beautiful!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG! Did anyone see the trailer for her "movie" ?? LOL, I sure did watch it!!
She looks like she has lost some weight since the Rock of Love show to when she recorded that "movie". She looks skinnier in the movie.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 2, 2007)

Whoa! She looks better with that hair cut. Hot scene though!!


----------



## bebixlove (Aug 2, 2007)

she looks much better with her hair cut short.

Wow, so weird seeing the trailer.

she's pretty annoying on the show though.


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ANNNDDDD!! It seems she is a porn star :S
Crack Rock Of Love's Brandi Is A Pornstar! | Dlisted

HAHAHAHA! That was a little gross for me at lunchtime, I will watch later, lol. I would die if I saw someone from my small highschool on tv and doing internet porn. LOL


----------



## bCreative (Aug 10, 2007)

Aww....she went home


----------



## farris2 (Aug 11, 2007)

yeah...and Rodeo? what a wreck!


----------



## neurotoxicity (Aug 12, 2007)

My husband and I thought Bret Michaels was totally unfair to her. He was criticizing her for being young of heart, she is really cute and seems pretty genuine even if people see that as annoying. Plus the boobs are hot.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, I'm kind of bummed that she's gone. lol.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Well I was hoping Heather would get the boot...I am pulling for Jess.She is just so damn cute and not a *****.


----------



## Eponas_Chyld (Aug 14, 2007)

But I wanna know what's under Brett's bandana/hat!!!


----------



## Rockfairy (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...I am pulling for Jess.She is just so damn cute and not a *****. I really like Jess too. She is not an air head, and shes not letting everything hang out, like some of the other girls. I DO NOT LIKE LACY!! I hope her and Heather go home soon!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Rockfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really like Jess too. She is not an air head, and shes not letting everything hang out, like some of the other girls. I DO NOT LIKE LACY!! I hope her and Heather go home soon!! Lacy is crazy! She's going to kill everyone in their sleep!!! lol!


----------



## bCreative (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah Lacy's a *****! And Heather is a slut. Both need to go home! I miss Rodeo out of all the girls she was my favorite.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Who is going home next? Brandi M I think.


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 29, 2007)

why do you say that?


----------



## farris2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *enyadoresme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why do you say that? Heather and Lacey are good for ratings,and I think he really likes Jess and Sam


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 29, 2007)

*dying laughing


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 29, 2007)

I REALLY hope Heather and Lacey get the hell out of there!! I can't stand either one!!


----------



## farris2 (Aug 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I REALLY hope Heather and Lacey get the hell out of there!! I can't stand either one!! Yeah me too,but they will keep them around til the end I'm thinking


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 31, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 9, 2007)

I so hope Lacey goes home. I cant freakin stand her. Im pullin for Jess but I dont think in the end it would last very long but you can only hope.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm actually glad Sam went home, she was always crying and walking away from the fun! She made me sick! Looking at the previews for tonight's show, I'd say Brandi or Lacey will definately go home. I hope it will be Lacey, but I think Brett knows that if she goes the ratings will drop. Out of the 4 girls left I think Heather will win, she just seems like the right one for him.


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow!! That's pretty neat. I haven't seen the show. She has changed a lot since school.


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm rooting for Jess, she seems the most stable out of them all.

I really want Lacey to go home!!! but she's probably gonna hang around till the end for the ratings.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yea Lacey and Brandi both get f'd up from drinking way to much. Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## youngkimmik (Sep 10, 2007)

WTF?! are you serious?! where are you from?? that's hella crazy.. she's actually one of my favorites in rock of love.


----------



## farris2 (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yea Lacey and Brandi both get f'd up from drinking way to much. Can't wait to watch it. That was sooo funny,but I want him to pick Jes. Actually my ex works at the Hard Rock Casino in Biloxi,Poison played there back in July and one of his coworkers hooked up with Bret in the tour bus.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea they were really wasted. I agree w/ u. I want him to pick Jess as well. She seems like she's actually there for him.


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 11, 2007)

i feel so lame i'm JUST NOW understanding what you guys were talking about because yesterday i caught up with the recent episodes


----------



## youngkimmik (Sep 11, 2007)

OH MAN! i couldn't see the pictures before.. that's the girl with the really annoying voice isn't it? i like the other brandi.. the one that "couldn't take her guard down" for bret. i hope jes wins too... lacey's just crazy and heather is gross, and stupid for getting that tatooo.. (i agree with you rockstar!)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *youngkimmik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WTF?! are you serious?! where are you from?? that's hella crazy.. she's actually one of my favorites in rock of love. Are you talking to me? lol.



If so, Land O' Lakes, Florida. It's just north of Tampa.


----------



## farris2 (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree that Heather getting that tat was dumb


----------



## youngkimmik (Sep 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you talking to me? lol.



If so, Land O' Lakes, Florida. It's just north of Tampa. oh yeah.. sorry!! i was talking to you...



) oh that's cool... isn't it super hot over there right now?? i'm over here san francisco on the other side...



) weather's getting colder now.. summer is OFFICIALLY over. and i'm sad



((but my makeup wont melt off anymore! ;o) )


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 13, 2007)

Im glad that this upcoming episode Heather calls Lacey out about how she acts in front of her rents. They need to hear that their child is psycho. Grr, I just hate her. Im so going for Jess. She's my fave.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *youngkimmik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh yeah.. sorry!! i was talking to you...




) oh that's cool... isn't it super hot over there right now?? i'm over here san francisco on the other side...



) weather's getting colder now.. summer is OFFICIALLY over. and i'm sad



((but my makeup wont melt off anymore! ;o) )

Yeah, it's really hot here! lol. It's hard to spend more than 15 minutes outside at a time! lol.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 16, 2007)

Bret is dumb.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 16, 2007)

This show is pretty boring - I stopped watching it midway.

I'm waiting on Flavor Of Love &amp; I Love NY to come on...


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 16, 2007)

this week's episode looks promising. I hope Heather puts Lacey in her place, with major ***** slapping, LMAO!!!


----------



## Jobunny (Sep 16, 2007)

The only one we get here is Strange Love with Flava Flav and Brigitte Nielssen - I watched like 10min and was like what the...?????

Did that come before or after Flavor of Love/Rock of Love? Or are they totally different lol


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 16, 2007)

Strange love was before Flavor of Love. Flavor of Love got really popular then came I love New york and Rock of Love.


----------



## Jobunny (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh okay thanks! Is confusing because they all have similar names! Strange Love is just that - strange. I don't get it.


----------



## farris2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *GlamChick85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bret is dumb. And he has man boobs!
Did anyone watch tonight? I dont want to spoil it for anyone.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah, this was prolly the only entertaining episode they had. Haha.



I'm glad lacy is gone. She was beyond crazy and gross looking.
The chick with the pink hair is gorgeous, I always loved her. But I think Heather (dunno if I'm correct in her name) would probably be the better person for him. He can do no wrong choosing either/or tho.


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 17, 2007)

wow i think the pink haired chick is cooler

but he seems more attracted to heather


----------



## karrieann (Sep 17, 2007)

the other brandi did porn too...

i'd post the link but this isn't the 18+ forum


----------



## bCreative (Sep 17, 2007)

Finally that girl Lacey is gone!!! I don't think her own parents knew who she was! Thank you Bret, you finally made the right decision!! Now I think he chooses Jes only because I keep reading that the girl he picked left him!


----------



## karrieann (Sep 17, 2007)

hey! those spoiler buttons are too cool! i sort of stopped watching the show so thanks for keeping me up to date


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. Im so happy Lacey is gone. She got on my nerves so much. She didnt even cry when she left. In shock my ass. Everytime she cried she didnt mean a single tear. Im somewhat sure that hes going to choose Heather. I love Jes though. Shes awesome. Guess we just gotta watch it this sunday to find out who he picks.


----------



## karrieann (Sep 18, 2007)

i actually watched it tonight. wow! the drama. the preview for the next show made it seem like it was going to be heather. she's a better match for him than jes. jes is just better than him.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the preview for the next show made it seem like it was going to be heather. she's a better match for him than jes. jes is just better than him. Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Rockfairy (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay so we know where Lacey gets her crazieness from!!! HER DAD!! He was a little on the KooK Kook side didn't you think. Already talking about a pre-nup. WOW I'm glad shes gone!


----------



## farris2 (Sep 19, 2007)

Jes is better for him but he doesnt deserve her.She can do better.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

I will check it out...


----------



## farris2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok....did anyone see the finale??


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 1, 2007)

me me me! I'm so happy with who won! I've rooted for her the whole time!


----------



## Maysie (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, I really like Jes, she seemd way more caring and sincere than heather...and way more balanced (I couldnt believe that Heather got a tattoo with Brets name, nuts!!)


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 1, 2007)

She sure has 'changed'. He picked Jess. She's a hottie. Few girls can rock that hairstyle she has going on.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 1, 2007)

I know, she's so beautiful. Her makeup always looks so pretty.

Did you see Heather in the car when she left. She's like "Now I've got this [bleep]hole's name on the back of my neck" Did anyone NOT see that coming?? Jeeze how dumb.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 1, 2007)

it was obvious she would win!




she was a perfect girl, she had everything he needed. weird, it seemed real, the feeling between them. usually these reality shows seem so staged and fake (flavor of love, i love new york) but in this one it seemed like they really wanted to be with each other... hm, they are either really good actors, or they actually fell in love with each other?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't wait for the reunion.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 2, 2007)

Im glad that Jes won as well. The reunion better be good. Im wonderin if Jes and Bret are still together.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 2, 2007)

hope the reunion is good!


----------



## Bexy (Oct 2, 2007)

I was so happy Jes won. Was anyone else dying laughing when Heather was gloating about her naked night with Bret and said can you smell the sex or something like that. Jes came out with all I smell is your rotten P****! LMAO


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard she dumped him. But I could be totally wrong...


----------



## Lets Do Hair (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I'm glad Jes won. Heather is just nasty. She was SO in love that was HER man, until he didn't pick her!!! LOL Then it was a totally different story! Jes just sat back and let all the other girls make themselves look stupid the whole time. She didn't really get involved in all the drama. And they all keep saying that shes too young, she was way more mature than most of the rest of those old skanks!


----------



## farris2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard she dumped him. But I could be totally wrong... I heard that too.


----------



## MissMissy (Oct 3, 2007)

JES WON!!! I love this show you have no idea. i get so excited when it comes on.. though.. i never really ever got into reality shows.. it is so entertaining..

they are talking about a rock of love 2.. cant wait to see the reunion.. i wounder if something bad happened with jes and bret? hmm

plus did you know. that heather is pissed.. says.. that the editing took out alot. making it seem like she did not care about bret during him being sick. but really she went and got him water.. and had made breakfast for him on a show and on his birthday got him roses. and got gifts for his kids.. it was hard for me to pick which one i wanted to win out of jes and heather. but i have to say jes...


----------



## bCreative (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone watch the reunion tonight?? What a bunch of BS! I tell you these shows are just a waste of space and time!


----------



## farris2 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yep I watched....I just love Dallas! Lacey's band rocks though.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2007)

So do you think Bret will get with Heather now?


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 8, 2007)

This world is really small after all... lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 8, 2007)

I missed the reunion! I'll have to see if they're showing reruns. lol.


----------



## kitsune89 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ahh man I totally forgot about the reunion. I'll definitely have to see it. I'm glad Jes won.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 8, 2007)

damn!!! I forgot about the reunion



. I hope Heather left he '80s hair at home. She is a cheese ball. Guess i'll havee to catch the rerun of the reunion. Anything good happen? I heard Jes and Bret arent together???


----------



## Marisol (Oct 9, 2007)

Heather looked so much better. It wasn't that exciting of a reunion. Sort of lame.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 9, 2007)

It's been confirmed that there will be a Rock of Love 2. No surprise there! And Bret Michaels will be back as the rocker looking for love. Plus according to the VH1 blog it might be on soon!!


----------



## farris2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have Jes and Heather's myspace blogs about the final episode and the reunion show if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 10, 2007)

I donno if someone posted this already b/c I do not feel like reading all the posts. Anyway, I hate that he kept Lacy until the very end just b/c of ratings.


----------

